# Was passt ins Design? Farbe #000066 ist vorgegeben!



## Onkel-Timo (20. April 2004)

Hallo, habe eine Frage zur Farbwahl:

ttvg.onkel-timo.de - Anstatt des Sandgelbes, was passt zum dunkelblau (#000066) noch, weiß ist leider auszuschließen weil es träge und trist wird? 


Dieser Beitrag wurde von Tim Commans genehmigt:




> dass ich es auf Grund von fehlenden passendere Foren genehmigt habe.


----------



## fluessig (20. April 2004)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre deine Rahmen nicht nur blau zu machen, sondern zB den Rahmen in deinem Sandgelb und die Titelleisten blau belassen. Dann kannst du auch den Hintergrund weiß machen.


----------



## Onkel-Timo (20. April 2004)

das problem mit dem weißen hintergrund: 

Des passt mir net, weil das so steril ist, so trist und trostlos...

deswegen suche ich eine andere Hintergrundfarbe =)


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (20. April 2004)

Probier mal den hier.


----------



## Tim C. (20. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Daniel Mannheimer _
> *Probier mal den hier. *


Gibts auch lokal gespiegelt hier auf unserem Server: http://www.tutorials.de/view.php?pg=colormatch


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. April 2004)

Hallo!

Da dies nicht direkt ein Preview, sondern ein *kreative Frage* ist habe ich es als Beispiel mal in die neu eröffnete " Creative Lounge" verschoben.


----------



## Consti (21. April 2004)

mmh, das Tool gefällt mir, auch wenn es nicht immer ganz perfekt ergebisse liefert  Fein auch die Export-Funktoin!


----------



## Fabian (22. April 2004)

Ich kannte kleinere Versionen von diesem Script, aber die Exportfunktionen sind wirklich cool ;-)


----------

